# Book Trailer!



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so proud to share this trailer for "Homefront." I spent hours and hours on it yesterday and I hope you enjoy it.

(It's two minutes long.)

If you haven't read "Homefront," I'd be truly honored if you'd share your thoughts about the trailer. Does it work for you? Turn you toward or away from the book?

Kindle people have great insight and much to say, so I know there's no better place to share it than here. (Well, unless you count YouTube, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

P.S. I just remembered I had to post a warning elsewhere about this - for some reason, the screen stopped on the headstones. But that's not what the story is about, and the trailer isn't about death or dead people. I promise.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I love it! The music is amazing, and that first picture of Mia & Jake's embrace is very powerful. He's holding her so tightly, that when the picture disappears you really feel it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very professional looking and very touching. Nice work.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, you two. So much of the way it worked out was dumb luck - I don't think there's much in that video I could do again if I tried. 

I appreciate the time you took to watch it. Danke!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> *Danke!*


That must be Tennessee talk. In Georgia, we just say dang it.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> That must be Tennessee talk. In Georgia, we just say dang it.


You say "dang it" instead of 'thank you'?  That's a bit odd. Of course, I'm not from Georgia, but in the southern states I have lived in, we say "Thanks!" Or maybe even, "Ya'll come back now, ya hear?" 

Terrific video. If I hadn't already bought the book, I would have after watching.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We southern southerners ain't as sophisticated as y'all northern southerners.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> We southern southerners ain't as sophisticated as y'all northern southerners.


Well, I'm originally from Arkansas, just a hotbed of sophistication.

  

I did spend my Army time in Germany, but only learned some basics, like how to ask where the bathroom and autobahn are in German. Those questions come in handy, though.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad you liked the video, RA! 

I've only seen a few book trailers, and the ones I like are by RJ Keller (who made the first one for my book), so I tried to follow her example.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I liked your trailer.  They aren't easy to do and its obvious you put a lot of work into it.  My son did mine.  Feel free to check it out on www.kellyabellbooks.com.  If you want to get some more play for it submit it to Bookscreening.com. That is a website of just book trailers and they have to accept it but they put them out there for all the internet to see and they will feature it for a short time once they accept it.  I have mine out there as well.  Check it out.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> I liked your trailer. They aren't easy to do and its obvious you put a lot of work into it. My son did mine. Feel free to check it out on www.kellyabellbooks.com. If you want to get some more play for it submit it to Bookscreening.com. That is a website of just book trailers and they have to accept it but they put them out there for all the internet to see and they will feature it for a short time once they accept it. I have mine out there as well. Check it out.


Thanks, Kelly - valuable info! Will check it - and your video - out.

(...later...)

Just watched it. Your son did a great job!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> Thanks, Kelly - valuable info! Will check it - and your video - out.
> 
> (...later...)
> 
> Just watched it. Your son did a great job!


Thanks, Kristen. He's working on one for my second book now. I think you'll like bookscreenings.com.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm impressed. I now feel I'm outgunned. Not only do your write well and have time for Kindleboards, but you can also create your own videos. How many hours are in your day? You're incredible.

--Chris


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Kristen,

Wonderful and touching work.  The part where you referred to the reporters and pundits--the constant stream of bad news--has always been a sore spot for me.  There are times (and I know I'm not the only one because I've discussed this with other authors) when I've engaged in a self-imposed news blackout, simply to avoid being depressed and crawling under a rock.

My mind goes back to the Vietnam era...  I had one brother killed and another come back a little wacked, and I remember watching the death tally every night--30,000, 40,000, 50...  until I was just numb, and indifferent.  I think sometimes that no news is truly good news.

Anyway, not to get all heavy on anyone.  I'm curious:  did you use MS Moviemaker to do this, or more specialized software?  Also, the music was very well chosen.  Keep up the great work!

Nicolas


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Chrismeeks said:


> I'm impressed. I now feel I'm outgunned. Not only do your write well and have time for Kindleboards, but you can also create your own videos. How many hours are in your day? You're incredible.
> 
> --Chris


These are all hours I should be spending writing. It's how I procrastinate. (sigh.)


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

NAmbrose said:


> Kristen,
> 
> Wonderful and touching work. The part where you referred to the reporters and pundits--the constant stream of bad news--has always been a sore spot for me. There are times (and I know I'm not the only one because I've discussed this with other authors) when I've engaged in a self-imposed news blackout, simply to avoid being depressed and crawling under a rock.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. And I'm sorry to hear about your brothers, Nicolas.

Many years ago, I met a guy, a Vietnam veteran, who was a little "wacked" (he became the _Homefront_ character Donny Donaldson), and while he could be sweet and charming, he was also very, very damaged, and whenever we talked I would wonder what he was like before he left for Vietnam. It was so sad to me (and is sad, because it keeps happening) that someone could leave normal and healthy and come back completely different, damaged. No longer the same person.

And - sorry to get heavy back! - the software I used is just plain ol' Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info about Bookscreening!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

And, actually, to anyone who's reading this thread or has watched the trailer, I really am interested in getting feedback from those who haven't read "Homefront." I really, really don't want to keep a trailer out there that turns people away from the book, and if that's the reaction you have, that would be valuable information. 

Your feedback (your honest feedback) would be most appreciated. Many of you are readers, and readers are our (writers') targets. Who better to ask what readers think than the readers, themselves?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Kristen, I watched your trailer and thought it was very well done. I haven't read your book and thought I would step up with the honest feedback you requested. 

I would not read your book after watching the trailer just because I'm too emotionally raw right now for what the trailer made me feel. If my head were in a place where I could deal with memories of loss and pain, I think I would be interested in reading it. Perhaps I will be down the road and will remember your book.

I hope that helps somehow. Best of luck! Powerful imagery in the video.

EllenR


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

(It looks, in this thread, like I'm ignoring Ellen, but I sent her a PM yesterday.)


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

The trailer was beautifully edited -- those Ken Burns zooms on the photos (incredibly effective in his "Civil War" series), and the music set a serious tone. I liked the typewriter effect as well.

I know how difficult it is to produce a good video (hours of work for a couple minutes) -- great job!


----------

